# Finally



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I am so glad to see this forum start up. I have been trying to get into taxidermy, and learn the trade, but since I have no experience at all, I have not done very well. I am trying to learn how to tan hides, and things like that. Right now I am going to try the Krowtan 2000. If anyone has any advice I would really appreciate it. I really hope to learn how to do this. And thanks again for adding this forum.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Im with you on the trying to tan. I dont think it turned out. never dried, its kinda greasy, and the fleshing didnt go well.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chris,

Great idea and Rick will help out a lot too! I was thinking you should do a sticking for bird mount ideas. This might help out a lot for topics down the road, etc.


----------



## aupeters (Jun 29, 2004)

This is a great new forum., Im glad to see it. Hopefully it really takes off, and we can see some mounts and hopefully get some great tips and techniques on the art of taxidermy


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I would be willing to answer any question you guys/gals might have...I say gals because I actually had a female ask alot of questions at the North Dakota Taxidermy show and competition in Bismarck last March. My wife said she was a groupie...I think she was just being nice. All kidding aside...More and more females are getting into Taxidermy and it's good to see. Speaking of the NDTA Show...Anyone who is interested in Taxidermy...Or just loves to fish & hunt! This is something you should really see. The mounts are unbelievable! From Big game to birds and everything in between! This year the competition & show will run March 11th & 12th at the Doublewood/Best Western in Bismarck! Check it out...It's dirt cheap and bring the family! I'm entering a Ross Goose that I hope will make some noise...But those judges are tough!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Dusty,

Go to taxidermy.net and type in your question on hides after you click on the orange search button...Loads of info...I'm a bird guy only, but I will tell you lot's of shops do not tan their hides themselves...They send them away to tanneries. There's a place in Wisconsin that a shop works with here in Grand Forks. If you want more info or their phone number...just pm me...Good luck!


----------

